# Flounder Gigging



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

If the surf is calm, and there is good water clarity, would there be any success gigging in the surf?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes we used to do it when I was a kid. We used an innertube with a washtub in the middle of it , to hold our battery. We would tie a rope to the handle of the tub and tie it around our waist , and drag it along as we floundered. We use to do pretty good in the spring and fall .Always went with a north wind ,and always froze my azz off. But we giged fish !


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Yes we used to do it when I was a kid. We used an innertube with a washtub in the middle of it , to hold our battery. We would tie a rope to the handle of the tub and tie it around our waist , and drag it along as we floundered. We use to do pretty good in the spring and fall .Always went with a north wind ,and always froze my azz off. But we giged fish !


Thanks for the info. here is a set up I recently put together. Super light. LED. Great batter life.


----------

